# Bandsaw Fence



## JohnG (May 2, 2013)

I use my band saw a lot to slice wood into thinner pieces (re-sawing).  I wanted a very rigid and accurate fence for this.  I modeled this fence on center mounted rack and pinion fences I've liked on table saws.

The dovetailed slide is milled and ground from cold rolled steel: a lot of work, but well worth it.  The hand wheel is a beechwood/ phenolic composite--very rough on cutting tools, very smooth in the hands.  The fence plate is aluminum.

The fence mounts to the saw table with a ground shoulder bolt which acts as a pivot.  Two screws against the edge of the table. align the fence to the line of the saw cut so the blade doesn't rub either side of the cut.

There's a lot of re-sawing in these little chests I make as wedding presents.
Re-sawn veneer about 1/10" thick made from highly figured wood for the top and drawer fronts.
Re-sawn veneer of plain wood as backer to balance the veneered construction.
Re-sawn wood about 3/8" thick for the drawer sides, wide enough so there are no glue lines since the sides are visible in the open framework.
Re-sawn hard maple substrate about 1/2" thick for the top and drawer fronts and backs.

I suppose it looks like furniture a machinist would build.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 2, 2013)

John...  that is a wickedly cool fence mechanism!  Wow!  Crank/Micrometer adjusted bandsaw fence.. Hmmm...  


Bernie


----------



## BKtoys (May 2, 2013)

Hi John      i really do like your work with wood it's beautiful. if there is away to get some closer looks at how you built the fence, i would build it smaller cause i have a smaller bandsaw. the project i'm starting is a 4' coastal tug with live steam. the hull is built as in the 30s , wood planked. excellent work 

thanks  Brian


----------



## Hawkeye (May 2, 2013)

Nice work. One suggestion. Since bandsaw blades can take on a set that causes them to try to cut to one side, if the fence itself is made adjustable for angle, it would be possible to tweak it when you notice that it's starting to pull to one side. I have a very simple fence ( not nearly as nice as yours) that can be adjusted and it did come in handy - at least back when I was still doing woodwork.


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

That's pretty spiffy -both actually.  One of the nicer chest of drawers I've seen...


----------



## RandyM (May 3, 2013)

Nice job on the fence. Not only good craftmanship but, the engineering is also nicely done. Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## stevecmo (May 3, 2013)

JohnG,

Now THAT is a fine fence!  Outstanding design and workmanship.  And the box is pretty dang cool too!

Steve


----------



## Exile (May 20, 2013)

well im in awe!

I am about to make my own fence for veneer cutting and youve just made me have to compleatly rethink what im doing, damn you but thanks as well lol

great job


----------

